# egg question



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

im gonna try to use roe for steelhead but i dont know how to keep it on the line. 
Here is picture of what im gonna use








any tips on how to keep it on the line.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I buy the little square nets at Cabelas and tie the eggs in them.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

A piece of your girfriend/wives old pantyhose work just as well and come cheap. Just steal a pair out of the forbidden drawer and you have enough screening for 50+ spawn sacs....................


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great idea, I've done that with livers for catfish but never thought about it for the egg sacs. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you cure the eggs (I use Atlas Shake-n-cure in natural) they will stay on the hook just fine. It is less than 5 bucks and one container will cure up to 15 pounds of eggs. They get firm and sticky after about an hour, you drain them and set them out to dry. Plus the eggs will keep in the freezer without turning to mush. Had my only 2 hook-ups yesterday on dime-sized chunks of cured steely roe.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I Caught a hen today and got all the eggs out of it. Do i just freeze them for a day or and they will be ready to fish.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

un-cured eggs dont hold up really well for a long period of time. They break pretty easily. If you freeze them it will give you time before you cure them. Some say they fish un-cured eggs, and others use a curing agent. You will go through alot more eggs un-cured due to they break. Though they will work fine. Just freeze them in packet sizes that you can thaw one for a days worth of fishing. 

flash----------------------------out


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

Another easy cure for those eggs is Borax laundry booster. Just shake the eggs (gently) in a large zip-lock bag(shake&bake) and lay them out in your garage or basement for 24/48 hrs. Than as with all the rest freeze them sealed tight in baggies. Good frozen for a year!! When ready to go to the river pull them and go!!


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

here are the first eggs i ever made. Can somebody tell me if they look ok.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

bassman56 said:


> here are the first eggs i ever made. Can somebody tell me if they look ok.


I think they look GREAT ..!!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep- nice job... they look ready to catch some fish.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

they are still soft,should i wait till they harden and then fish them.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

where do you buy the egg cure at?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I buy all my eggs and stuff at Cabelas... not that I'm partial to them its just the only spot I know of where they have everything from eggs to nets (sacs)/ties/floating pellets/ and yes cure. Sorry I'm not the most technical- I just buy the stuff -make them and it works... self taught.

I always tie my eggs into spawn sacs (non cured) so i cant help you much with the curing process.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.pro-cure.com/eggcure.html
theres a good site to buy cures


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

erie outfitters.com CRAIG WILL HELP YOU AND HE HAS EVERYTHING THAT YOU NEED AND HE IS LOCAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those eggs look really bad. You should give them to me and I will get rid of them for you.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Grady 228 is correct. Craig is as knowledgable as they come and his store has everything you need. I learn something new everytime I stop.

P.S. Hey, Rod...I'm on my lunch break!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

I Talked To A Guy On The V River Sat. He Said He Always Uses Eggs From What He Catches And Doesn't Do Anything To Them. He Told Me He Always Drinks A 12 Pk While Tieing His Spawn. Must Work, I Saw Him Catching Fish. At This Point I'm Ready To Try Anything, I Didn't Even Get A Hookup!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe Next Trip, With Fresh Spawn!!!!!!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

bassman56 said:


> here are the first eggs i ever made. Can somebody tell me if they look ok.



I;D EAT EM THEY LOOK SO GOOD....


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

GO TO WWW.ERIEOUTFITTERS.COM CLICK ON STEELHEAD AND THEN GO TO ANGIE'S HOME PAGE AND SHE HAS A EGGCURE !!!!!!!!!! BESIDE THAT SHE IS A HOOT TO READ!!! HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------

